# Pretty funny. Non-GSD, but cute.



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I thought this was pretty funny and some well behaved dogs as well.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

hahahaha


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I was expecting some talking dogs. LOL! My inlaws dogs eat off forks too... LOL!!


----------



## benjamin1 (May 9, 2011)

Nice video it is funny


----------

